# Beautiful PB female Golden Atlanta,GA pound



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Awwwwww, what a sweetie.

Is there anyone in touch with any shelters in the SE that could help? FL?

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I contacted Adopt a golden Atlanta and Golden retriever rescue of Atlanta about her. Hopefully they will save her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beauty. Surely there is someone that want this beautiful girl.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart!! Poor girl looks scared.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't forget the Atlanta Dog Squad, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Atlanta Dog Squad*

Kimm is right!

*CAN someone pls. email the Atlanta Dog Squad for her, too!!!*


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

This girl is still listed, has anyone received any contact back from local rescues??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirl*

GoldenGirl:

I don't know if anyone rcvd. a reply, but try Atlanta Dog Squad for her.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Just contacted them, I could not find her on the website tonight. Fingers crossed she is already in rescue or her forever home....


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Just received confirmation from the Dog Squad that she has been pulled by a Golden rescue, not sure which one though. SHE IS SAFE!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YEA!!!!! Thank you God!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes!! Thank you God, is right!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Just received word that this girl is not safe and is scheduled for euthanasia on 6/4/08. Not sure what happened last I heard they had a rescue lined up?? Off to contact the Dog Squad to try to figure this out. My rescue is trying to find out what is going on so we can get her to safety...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh No..please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Cleveland AC says she was adopted a few days ago!!! I will call Monday just to double check to be sure....


----------

